# شريط - لسه بغفر - للمرنم ( فام )



## jesus_son (10 مايو 2008)

*جايبلكم معايا النهاردة شريط جديد وحلو جدا اسمه لسه بغفر
للمرنم فام
وعلى فكرة يا جماعة اللى محدش يعرفه ان المرنم فام اخو المرنم برسوم القمص اسحق*







*دى بقى الترانيم الموجودة فى الشريط*

*1 - بيك منصور
2 - توبنى ليك
3 - رأينا القبر فارغ
4 - عايز كلامك
5 - لا تشمتى
6 - لسه بغفر
7 - مبدع الوجود
8 - ملكيش مكان جوايا
9 - منغير تمن
10 - ولتفرح السماء*

*ودلوقتى اسيبكم مع التحميل وياريت اعرف رأيكم فى الترانيم* :


1 - بيك منصور





2 - توبنى ليك





3 - رأينا القبر فارغ





4 - عايز كلامك





5 - لا تشمتى





6 - لسه بغفر





7 - مبدع الوجود





8 - ملكيش مكان جوايا





9 - منغير تمن





10 -  ولتفرح السماء



​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط - لسه بغفر - للمرنم ( فام )*

*شكراااااااااااا لتعبك يا مينا 

وجارى التجميل *​


----------



## jesus_son (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط - لسه بغفر - للمرنم ( فام )*

*شكرا لمرورك و ردك اللى نور الموضوع يا مرمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## manshy10000 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط - لسه بغفر - للمرنم ( فام )*

ترانيم جميلة اوى 
شكرا ليك


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2008)

الف شكر يا مينا عندى الشريط 
 شريط حلو جدا على فكرة ​


----------



## jesus_son (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط - لسه بغفر - للمرنم ( فام )*

*شكرا يا مانشى لردك ومرورك يا جميل
وشكرا ليك يا جوجو على ردك ومرورك يا سكر
وعلى فكرة هوه فعلا جميل و انا كنت بسمعه عند الشماس برسوم القمص اسحق ومكنتش اعرف ان فام ده اخوه بس ساعتها قالى انه اخوه وانا اتفاجئت
يالا اخو الوز عوام​*


----------



## BeBo0o0o (4 فبراير 2009)

*شريط لسه بغفر.....ل فام اسحاق.....CdQ 128 Kbpsالسى دى الاصلى*

شريط لسه بغفر​ 
لـ فام اسحاق



*****



Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
Format : Mp3
Size : 44MB
*****


​ 

Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmmmonwiwzt



Track_2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?timunjydtdu



Track_3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yyzuhzlyntj



Track_4
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iwyqwdzzwtn



Track_5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nwyn2yzommj



Track_6
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymgyn5czmln



Track_7
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gglzwwbmvof



Track_8
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nmlyw00nvzn



Track_9
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?momzhz4gqr2



Track_10
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nwzy5wtmzwg


​ 
_ _​ 
بجد شريط حلو اوى اسمعوه وقولولى ايه رايكو فيه​ 
+++
صلوا لاجل ضعفى
+++​ 
+++BeBo0o+++​


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط لسه بغفر.....ل فام اسحاق.....CdQ 128 Kbpsالسى دى الاصلى*

*	للعضو الواحد الحق فى انشاء ثلاثة مواضيع جديدة فقط فى اليوم الواحد*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع مكرر 
لذلك تم دمجه مع سابقه​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 فبراير 2009)

*واووووووووووووو


شريط جميل قوى

فينك يا مون مختفى لية كدا بس طلعت عينى  يابنى هى ظهوراتك  ملهاش مواعيد ​*


----------



## Qiuene11 (10 فبراير 2009)

*marriages originate*

marriage is a very solemn and serious chapter on any person's life. However, due to personal reasons, a couple may decide to call everything off and file a divorce. Divorce, or dissolution, as it is increasingly becoming known, is a process that legally terminates a marriage no longer considered viable by one or both of the spouses, and that permits both to remarry. All options for reconciliation are taken before a decision is made to go to a divorce attorney. But when everything fails, the divorce attorney takes over and the legal process of divorce takes place.How is divorce different maple story mesos than annulment? As any divorce attorney will explain, annulment voids the supposed marriage. This means there is not marriage to begin with. A voidable marriage occurs when some defect exists in the contractual agreement in which all marriages originate, as defined by a divorce attorney. These include marriages of the underage or the insane, or a marriage procured by fraud. Sexual impotency existing at the time of marriage also gives grounds for annulment according to any divorce attorney.Divorce, however, recognizes the existence of the marriage and dissolves it on the given grounds, which are contested by the divorce attorney. Grounds for divorce are adultery, unreasonable behavior, wow power leveling or a lengthy time apart. Once the case is file, it is the divorce attorney's job to confirm the complaint and proceed to the divorce court hearing.What takes up most of the time of a divorce attorney is the distribution of conjugal property. In "community property" states, the courts recognize both spouses as owning a 50 percent interest in any assets acquired during the marriage (except for items obtained as gifts or inheritance.), which will need to be divided between the two persons and enforced by the divorce attorney. Likewise, debts are the responsibility of both parties. In a divorce action one spouse, wow power leveling  usually the wife, may be granted alimony or maintenance payments generally for a limited period of time. Often a court will order the transfer of property, such as the matrimonial Home, from one party to the other on divorce; this is particularly common where there are children from the marriage who are of school age. The custody of any children may be awarded to either spouse, with an arrangement made for visiting rights and support of the children by the divorce attorney. At present, joint-custody arrangements are being worked out more and more frequently by divorcing parents rather than in a court and the divorce attorney.During all of this process, archlord gold  the divorce attorney becomes the legal representative of the husband or wife in court. All meetings or agreements should be made with their divorce attorney present at all times. This lessens the possibility of violence, especially when the grounds of the divorce are adultery. The divorce attorney keeps the parties civilized and help quicken the process even more. The divorce attorney should not be seen as the villain during such procedures because it is their job to work as mediators.A divorce attorney's work is not done until the assets and liabilities of both parties have been resolved. buy archlord gold This includes overseeing the enforcement of the court's ruling on the division of assets, visiting rights and custody for the children. With the time spent on each case, a divorce attorney must maintain composure despite his or her views on marriage. There is a possibility that a divorce attorney can lose his or her faith in the institution of marriage after a while.


----------

